# Captain america shield?



## johnpdehart (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi. I'm looking to make a captain america shield. my costume is done, however the shield i don't feel like shelling out $50 for a cheap plastic one. I'd like something that i could keep as a replica and hang it possibly, i'm a huge fan. any suggestions on how to make one?


http://media.80stees.com/images/products/Captain_America_Large-Shield.jpg


----------



## Andy_Industries (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd use wire mesh for the shield frame and paper mache for the actual shield, then I 'd paint it. However, if your looking for better quality than plastic and paper mache I don't really know what you could use...


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

how bout one of those round sleds,,,, you'd probably have to do some cuttin around the edge to make it perfectly round, but it would be big enough... just a thought


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

View attachment 7771



could be done,,, if you can find this kind vs the other kind with molded plastic handles
Bet you could even add a more rounded surface by heating it up and such. 

If you do go this route, be sure to use a paint adhesive promoter (bulldog) to really make your paint stick well to the the plastic,, would go crazy with some clear coat once finished as well, let that clear coat set for DAYS and it should be go to go without getting nicked up or damaged for a lonnnng time.

Happy Halloween
Wayne


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's some tutorials

Making a Captain America Shield out of a BBQ Grill

Captain America Shield from Kitchen Pot Lid


----------



## johnpdehart (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I saw those, but I can't find a grille like that =\


----------

